# Dabbling with a Selecta Deluxe



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Got my eyes on one of these and in all my years of playing with Gaggia machines i've never had the opportunity to own one.

I gather they're identical to the Classic apart from no 3-way valve and subsequently the grouphead is ever-so-slightly different as it doesn't have the additional holes for the 3-way valve to attach. Also the chassis probably doesn't have a hole for the outlet pipe.

Assuming I was bored at the weekend and I wanted to fit a spare grouphead and 3-way valve from a Classic, is it just the case of wiring it in as per the Classic and bob's your uncle?


----------



## Andori (Sep 10, 2019)

I would assume that myself.

Looking at a pic I found on Gaggia Users Group showing inside, the OPV setup is done a little differently (looks to be attached directly to the pump outlet). The same pic shows the spare contacts on the steam switch for the disabling the solenoid.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Andori said:


> I would assume that myself.
> 
> Looking at a pic I found on Gaggia Users Group showing inside, the OPV setup is done a little differently (looks to be attached directly to the pump outlet). The same pic shows the spare contacts on the steam switch for the disabling the solenoid.


 Got it this evening and it's a nice little machine. Fitted a Classic OPV and set to 10 bar. Had a look at the wiring and dug out a spare Classic wiring loom and compared it to another Classic I have and its not just the case of two wires to each contact on the solenoid so will need to install the Classic loom. Subsequently, the Classic loom is now connected up to the Selecta switchback and is awaiting assembly on the bench to get it all wired up!

It even has a pre-drilled hole in the chassis for the outlet pipe! Luckily I have a donor machine minus boiler I can rob the group head, wiring, solenoid and opv from!


----------



## Andori (Sep 10, 2019)

MartinB said:


> Got it this evening and it's a nice little machine. Fitted a Classic OPV and set to 10 bar. Had a look at the wiring and dug out a spare Classic wiring loom and compared it to another Classic I have and its not just the case of two wires to each contact on the solenoid so will need to install the Classic loom. Subsequently, the Classic loom is now connected up to the Selecta switchback and is awaiting assembly on the bench to get it all wired up!
> 
> It even has a pre-drilled hole in the chassis for the outlet pipe! Luckily I have a donor machine minus boiler I can rob the group head, wiring, solenoid and opv from!


Looking at the wiring diagram, a Classic has a connection from between the brew switch (that starts the pump) to one connection on the steam switch (a normally closed contact), the second connection goes from the switch to the solenoid and then finally from the solenoid to the common neutral.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Andori said:


> MartinB said:
> 
> 
> > Got it this evening and it's a nice little machine. Fitted a Classic OPV and set to 10 bar. Had a look at the wiring and dug out a spare Classic wiring loom and compared it to another Classic I have and its not just the case of two wires to each contact on the solenoid so will need to install the Classic loom. Subsequently, the Classic loom is now connected up to the Selecta switchback and is awaiting assembly on the bench to get it all wired up!
> ...


 Hopefully I'll get it up and running tomorrow evening and report back ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Got it this evening and it's a nice little machine. Fitted a Classic OPV and set to 10 bar. Had a look at the wiring and dug out a spare Classic wiring loom and compared it to another Classic I have and its not just the case of two wires to each contact on the solenoid so will need to install the Classic loom. Subsequently, the Classic loom is now connected up to the Selecta switchback and is awaiting assembly on the bench to get it all wired up!
> 
> It even has a pre-drilled hole in the chassis for the outlet pipe! Luckily I have a donor machine minus boiler I can rob the group head, wiring, solenoid and opv from!


Can't say I'm surprised about the hole in the case. Gaggia (pre Phillips) were very good at using the same parts for multiple machines if they could get away with it.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

ashcroc said:


> MartinB said:
> 
> 
> > Got it this evening and it's a nice little machine. Fitted a Classic OPV and set to 10 bar. Had a look at the wiring and dug out a spare Classic wiring loom and compared it to another Classic I have and its not just the case of two wires to each contact on the solenoid so will need to install the Classic loom. Subsequently, the Classic loom is now connected up to the Selecta switchback and is awaiting assembly on the bench to get it all wired up!
> ...


 Makes perfect sense from a production perspective! Probably costs more to not have a hole drilled in the chassis and to do two runs of otherwise identical chassis'


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Swapped the Classic grouphead, solenoid & wiring loom over tonight with a fresh boiler seal and she fired up absolutely spot on! Silvia steam wand on order as well as a new group head seal


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Thought i'd update the thread with some pictures:

Straight away I added the Classic OPV and Classic pump:



















At this point I didn't think about converting to a Classic, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered fitting the OPV as the group heads are different!

Anyway, OPV was set to 10 bar with the old grouphead:










Then I thought to hell with it, just convert to a full Classic setup, got a spare switchbank and wiring loom out and marked up the conectors using my other Classic as a reference:










No pictures of this as I cracked on, but Classic grouphead, solenoid and wiring installed alongside a new boiler seal. Checked the pressure again:










Silvia steam wand arrived today:










First proper shot:










With some milk










happy days!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

That's a very nice looking sleeper you have there.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

ashcroc said:


> That's a very nice looking sleeper you have there.


 Cheers buddy. It's going on long term loan to my mate. He's been wanting something for a while and now he can get to grips with making half decent espresso-based drinks at home!

It's a great machine and I'm tempted to dig my one out of the garage and recommission it for winter! Might add a PID as well!


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I had one of these i would get a little fridge magnet made with

*BO'*

and stick it on the front. ?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Agentb said:


> I had one of these i would get a little fridge magnet made with
> 
> *BO'*
> 
> and stick it on the front. ?


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Managed to nab this one! Working out how to fit a PID but looking forward to getting this set up in the kitchen. Just need a decent grinder - thinking of waiting till Christmas and getting a mignon specialita or silenzia.

Until then it'll probably be pressurised baskets and hand grinder beans  and reading about PIDs...


----------



## coffeelife (Jan 30, 2020)

MartinB said:


> Thought i'd update the thread with some pictures:
> 
> Straight away I added the Classic OPV and Classic pump:
> 
> ...


 Awesome coffee machine. Is it expensive? I probably can only afford to take this on loan. Incredible photos, thank you!


----------



## coffeelife (Jan 30, 2020)

But the coffee in the picture looks overcooked. Because it was prepared with added milk, so it was made so strong? If you make a simple espresso, will you take less coffee according to the recipe?


----------



## groundup (May 7, 2021)

I was looking at one of these, and other machines in a Classic chassis, but I'm a bit confused by what I can do to it to get to the same point as a Classic. The internet so far seems to throw up that it doesn't have the 3-way solenoid or an OPV. I can cope with a damp puck, but not with 15 bar. Yours seems to have an OPV but you've changed it if I've read it correctly? Can an OPV be retrofitted if the machine doesn't have one?

To get it to the same starting point as a factory Classic, which parts do you need to swap? Is it the loom, group head, OPV and solenoid valve? If a bit of tinkering can get me to the same espresso as a modified Classic for less money, then that sounds good. It may be that I just end up spending the same money on swapping parts though...

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@groundup @MrShades is a wealth of knowledge in this area, welcome to the forum.


----------



## groundup (May 7, 2021)

Thanks 🙂


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I have seen a pressure mod for these, I'm actually looking for it now...... I have one my self I might attempt to mod..... the pressure relief is direct on the pump rather than the group and correct no 3 way valve if you want a classic that isn't a classic a baby (the original one) is a classic in a plastic case with 3 way valve and adjustable opv


----------

